# Aristo C-16 & Dallee Sound?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an Aristo C-16 to which I would like to add sound. Has anyone had experience with the Dallee C-16 system? What are your thoughts about it?

Bill


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have their Mallet board and didn't like it. The Small Scale Railway board in my Bachmann Annie sounds nicer. Pulled it out and put in Phoenix.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just installed a Small Scale sound card in mine, sounds great. 

What you use depends on how much control you want. I set mine up for my grand nephews (4 boys under 6 yrs) and wanted simple controls. So I went with the R/C (Railboss) w/ the 2 stick controller and caned sound. 
Small Scale is a friendly Co. They will adjust the card to fit your loco, They removed the steam generator from mine as my wood burner didn't have electrical lights (oil). For a buck, he changed the regulator so it can handle 20v of track/battery power. I removed the Aristo printed circuit board from the tender for room as advised. 

I doubt if you'll get very many folks advising the Dallee, there are better sounding boards now. It was good enough back when introduced, but others have gotten better. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to agree with Tom, Dallee doesnt sound good to me either, heard them in a few club locos and well if you can afford it buy better..


----------

